# Seventh Heaven crashes Logic Pro



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 18, 2021)

I recently purchased Seventh Heaven (Standard) and it crashes Logic Pro very often, nearly daily. It's bothersome. I think it has something to do with iLok. I use machine license, not the cloud. But I think it has something to do with the internet connection... Opening Logic Pro after the crash there is an iLok window opened for a short time, refreshing licenses or something like this.

Anyone else encountering an issue? Do you have any tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 18, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I recently purchased Seventh Heaven (Standard) and it crashes Logic Pro very often, nearly daily. It's bothersome. I think it has something to do with iLok. I use machine license, not the cloud. But I think it has something to do with the internet connection... Opening Logic Pro after the crash there is an iLok window opened for a short time, refreshing licenses or something like this.
> 
> Anyone else encountering an issue? Do you have any tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


for me, it stopped happening in Logic 10.7. (I'm using an iLok key though).


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 18, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I recently purchased Seventh Heaven (Standard) and it crashes Logic Pro very often, nearly daily. It's bothersome. I think it has something to do with iLok. I use machine license, not the cloud. But I think it has something to do with the internet connection... Opening Logic Pro after the crash there is an iLok window opened for a short time, refreshing licenses or something like this.
> 
> Anyone else encountering an issue? Do you have any tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That’s why I didn’t buy it. When doing the trial it crashed Logic or did something that would cause huge audio spike that shutoff audio in logic.

It mostly happened in larger projects.

I added a true peak limiter and I found swear it helped a little but overall too many issues.

Edit: oops , it’s cinematic rooms, not 7th heaven


----------



## mrnobody (Dec 18, 2021)

i’ve never had any issues with any of liquidsonics plugins crashing logic. I am using an ilok usb key. i was on catalina 15.3 and the latest supported version of logic. I am now on big sur 11.6.1 and logic 10.7.1


----------



## khollister (Dec 18, 2021)

No issues with CRP, 7th Heaven Pro, HD Cart, Tai Chi, etc with Big Sur, Monterey, Logic on M1 and M1 Max


----------

